# Finally a new (to me) camera!



## MSbitter_herbs (Jul 4, 2013)

wow, neat. so this is a point-and-shoot camera and not a DLSR right?

with the results, beats my Android I think. though this one served me well.


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Technically it's not either...to describe it best it has a lot of features that a DSLR has, but all packaged into a slightly larger than a point and shoot sized body haha there are things you can't necessarily do with this camera that you can do with a DSLR, but there are way more things you can do with it than a point and shoot.

It's a big compromise, I wanted something smaller than a DSLR but takes pictures of similar quality to a DSLR (which mostly comes from having a DSLR sized sensor in it). So I think it should work out well for me! Although I'm not sure I would have bought one brand new because I can buy a cheaper DSLR for the same price has a mirrorless CSC like this Sony haha


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Quick pic I snapped of one of my GBRs...I haven't had as much time as I'd like to play around with this camera yet, but so far I'm loving it!!


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

SuperPal said:


> Hi! Have you ever thought about making money with your new camera and imagination? Check out this resourse http://www.askwiki.net/How-to-Start-a-Photography-Business . I'm also fond of photography and I earn money by making photo shootings for children and their parents. The minor income is made up by selling the works via stock web resources http://www.shutterstock.com/ .


:iamwithst


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

great photos, congrats on your new purchase

that rummy nose is more like a rummy face!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol did that guy just made an account for that post??


----------



## hambone870 (Feb 13, 2013)

sayurasem said:


> Lol did that guy just made an account for that post??


hahaha OMG


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Lol did that guy just made an account for that post??


Probably. Looks like either spam or a post to advertise for Shutterstock. Either way, very off topic...


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

Little do they know this planted tank community knows better haha

Quick pic of tank progress. (First one was taken with iPhone)


----------

